# Looking for research, etc.



## Canuklehead (11 Jan 2010)

Heya

Didn't know if this was the right place to post this, so I apologize if it's not.

I'm a writer and am working on a story in which the military plays a small role.  Not the Canadian Military, per se - but I'm Canadian and thought this would be a good place to start.

Basically, I'm in the writing process and have been looking for research outlets.  I mean, there's only so much that Wikipedia can tell a person.  I'll be posting questions and doing some basic fact-checking.  So, I hope that's alright.  

I guess this is also my introduction.  So, "Hello!"

Thanks a ton!


----------

